
Show HN: Free Android Library: Unified API for Dropbox, Google, OneDrive and Box - licobo
https://github.com/CloudRail/cloudrail-si-android-sdk
======
licobo
Hey, we've realeased this Android library which provides you with an unified
API to integrate Dropbox, Google Drive, MS OneDrive and Box in your app. We'd
love to get your thougts on it.

